# USB <-> TTY-Umsetzer für S5-Steuerungen



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 April 2006)

Guten Tag,

für den Anschluss der S5-Steuerungen von Siemens an die 
USB-Schnittstelle Ihre PCs oder Notebooks steht Ihnen 
ab sofort das ACCON-COM-Kabel USB in zwei Varianten 
(mit 3 m und 5 m Kabellänge) zur Verfügung.





Der   passende Treiber läuft unter Windows 2000 
und XP. Er wird als virtueller COM-Port installiert und 
unterstützt sowohl Anwendungen in der DOS-Box 
(STEP 5-Software von Siemens und ACCON-PG) als 
auch die S5-Software (Windows 32-Bit) von anderen 
Herstellern.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Arnulf (5 Mai 2006)

Ist denn auch ein Treiber für die älteren Windows-Versionen z. b. Windows 98 geplant?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Mai 2006)

Arnulf schrieb:
			
		

> Ist denn auch ein Treiber für die älteren Windows-Versionen z. b. Windows 98 geplant?



Hallo,

eher nicht.

Die USB-Kabel gibt es ja in erster Linie 
weil die seriellen Schnittstellen langsam
aussterben.

Windows 98-Rechner werden in der 
Regel noch eine serielle Schnittstelle 
haben und die seriellen S5-Kabel kosten
ja auch höchstens die Hälfte.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

